# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  حديقة الأشجار الشاهقة في سنغافورة

## هدوء عاصف

*حديقة الأشجار الشاهقة في سنغافورة



تستعد سنغافورة لافتتاح حديقة للأشجار الشاهقة بحجم  ناطحات السحاب، أشجار  اصطناعية يبلغ طولها حوالي 50 متراً. ومن المقرر أن تجتذب  الحديقة عدداً  كبيراً من السياح عند افتتاحها في 29 مايو الجاري. وسيتمكن الزوار من   مشاهدة الحديقة من الأعلى عن طريق ممر عال يطلق عليه اسم الخط أو المسار  الجوي. 









 



 






** 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دول  بتدلل شعوبها بإنشاء حدائق بمبالغ طائلة واحنا بسرقوا مصاري حديقة على  دونم ارض متبرعة فيها الوكالة الامريكية او الكندية!! مفارقة عجيبة!


*
*




















**
*

----------


## (dodo)

منظرهم حلوووووووو

----------


## دموع الغصون

إبداع .. فكرة كتير حلوة و تصاميم أروع بس كان فيهم يخلوهم بشكل أقرب إلى الطبيعة بحيث يجمع بين الطبيعة والغرابة 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## shams spring

*مع انه منظرهم حلو بس كل شيء طبيعي احلــى ...والطبيعة اقدر على الايحاء من الصناعي 
دول صناعية حتى الحدائق فيها صارت صناعية ..!!

مشكووور هدوء ... وعاد الابداع*  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## محمد العزام

عنجد خيال ...بس نفس الشعب بساعد على هيك تطور وعلى هيك رفاهية 

احنا حديقة صغيرة ومافيها شي مابتخلص من هالشعب قصدي اغلب الشعب مش كله 


مشكور هدوء

----------


## بسمه

حلوين .. احلى شي الممر  :Bl (14): 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم جميعاً شمس ودموع ومحمد وبسمة ودودو تعليقاتكم رائعة ، بتمنالكم الفائدة دائماً 
*

----------


## &روان&

كتير روعة هيك مناظر بتخلي الواحد يحب الحياة
شكرا هدوء

----------

